# Weight lifting belt



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi All

Can someone tell me a good weight lifting belt to get and where abouts i can get it from?

I have a padded one i have been wearing for support but i really need a better one as my lower back keeps going even though im trying everything i can to strengthen it.

Cheers


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

NeilpWest said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can someone tell me a good weight lifting belt to get and where abouts i can get it from?
> 
> ...


Is it not better to get to the root cause of why your lower back keeps 'going' rather than mask the problem with a different belt...

Go and see a Physio/Chrio mate...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Id recommend seeing your physio. But if you want a belt go on Golds gym Direct website.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Is it not better to get to the root cause of why your lower back keeps 'going' rather than mask the problem with a different belt...
> 
> Go and see a Physio/Chrio mate...


I have seen a physio quite a few times a while after it first happened and it improved. He then said i didnt need to go any more and to carry on with the exercises he gave me which i have been doing and its slowly got worse again, and i cant afford to go back and the docs are a waste of time so i put up with it.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Doesn't a belt just help you lift higher weights and not protect your back?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

NeilpWest said:


> I have seen a physio quite a few times a while after it first happened and it improved. He then said i didnt need to go any more and to carry on with the exercises he gave me which i have been doing and its slowly got worse again, and i cant afford to go back and the docs are a waste of time so i put up with it.


Pressure the docs for a referral to an NHS physio


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Doesn't a belt just help you lift higher weights and not protect your back?


Used for Core support - so abs and lower back.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Doesn't a belt just help you lift higher weights and not protect your back?


It helps support your back so you can lift heavier if you want to.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Pressure the docs for a referral to an NHS physio


Yeah i did but he fobbed me off and told me to take ibuprofen thats why i went private. I will see if i can get down to see the doc next week.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

NeilpWest said:


> I have seen a physio quite a few times a while after it first happened and it improved. He then said i didnt need to go any more and to carry on with the exercises he gave me which i have been doing and its slowly got worse again, and i cant afford to go back and the docs are a waste of time so i put up with it.


A Doctor could get you in with an NHS Physio though.

I'm with everyone else, sort the problem out rather than mask over it or it could come back much worse...


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

schiek belt, bit more expensive but made really well


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

ive got a schiek belt, best belt ive ever owned


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

These are the best ones:

http://www.liftinglarge.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=21

$90 dollars, is only about £45 plus shipping. Last you forever.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

smithy26 said:


> schiek belt, bit more expensive but made really well


which model number do you use http://www.schiek.com/belts.html


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Paulieb said:


> which model number do you use http://www.schiek.com/belts.html


ive got 4 inch back model in black/blue 2006, these are the newer ones im guessing, but all depends on whether u want a larger support area if so get the bigger back version


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

smithy26 said:


> ive got 4 inch back model in black/blue 2006, these are the newer ones im guessing, but all depends on whether u want a larger support area if so get the bigger back version


Cheers smithy

i will go for the 6 inch version


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> These are the best ones:
> 
> http://www.liftinglarge.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=21
> 
> $90 dollars, is only about £45 plus shipping. Last you forever.


 Hi porky im going to get one of those forever belts do i want the 10mm or the 13mm from iron gladiator website?


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

You need a 13mm belt - these are legal in all the main Feds


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> You need a 13mm belt - these are legal in all the main Feds


cheers


----------



## MarkL (Nov 22, 2007)

is it not better training without a belt to increase strength in your back? i read somewhere


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

MarkL said:


> is it not better training without a belt to increase strength in your back? i read somewhere


i have an injured lower back so i need it mate


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I am not impressed with Schiek belts, they are not as good as Valeo, the lever belt is a very heavy duty bit of kit, I have one, but rarely use it, I find it too much for every day training, excellent for PL'ing though.

My recommendation would be a Valeo nylon one for normal gym use.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I am not impressed with Schiek belts, they are not as good as Valeo, the lever belt is a very heavy duty bit of kit, I have one, but rarely use it, I find it too much for every day training, excellent for PL'ing though.
> 
> My recommendation would be a Valeo nylon one for normal gym use.


can you give me a link for a valeo nytol so i can have a look. ta


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

http://www.supplement-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Valeo_Gloves___Belts.html


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Nytol said:


> http://www.supplement-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Valeo_Gloves___Belts.html


ta, i assume get the 6" belt. they dont say wot waist sizes or for small medium etc do you know.


----------

